
Show HN: Day[0] – I started a weekly security podcast that gets technical - kdbg
https://dayzerosec.com/posts/episode-38
======
kdbg
Hey, I'm one of the hosts of the podcast (zi).

I co-host with Specter (and sometimes Anti, a friend who works in threat
intelligence) and we both do vulnerability research and exploit development.
Neither of us are world-renown security experts or anything but we do get our
hands dirty at a technical level, a perspective we think has been missing in
other security podcasts. Specter's best known for his work in the PS4 scene,
whereas I've been quietly working in appsec doing manual security assessments
for most of the last decade, and was a magician turned developer before that.

I'd be the first to admit that there are some individuals where who on HN that
have forgotten more about this than I've ever known. None-the-less we thought
there would be some interest at least within our little niche in hearing the
thoughts and discussion from a couple of guys who are in the weeds of exploit
dev. We make mistakes and are open to being corrected.

Most episodes have three rough sections, we start off talking about news and
some soft-topics. This week, a bit about a ransomware campaign, a "$500k" Zoom
vuln and Binary Ninja's new decompiler/HLIL. Then we move into talking about
exploits released or detailed in the past week, this week included some stupid
issues like an OTP disclosure ("the request which sends the OTP also returns
the OTP in the network response"), and some lower-level privilege escalations
impacting Linux, Windows, and Solaris (whodo/w buffer overflow).

Ending with some research, often fuzzing or exploit mitigation related but
really on a whole we just talk about things we find interesting.

We are available on all the major podcast platforms if you search for
dayzerosec, but we also stream it live on Twitch (@dayzerosec), Mondays
starting at 3 pm Eastern and take questions from the chat as we go.

I'd love feedback on all levels from content to distribution and quality
issues.

~~~
1cvmask
Will you host guests at all? If so how does one reach you?

